# GTO Specialist in Houston?



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Was wondering if anybody knows if there's a place in Houston that specializes in 2004-2006 GTOs, doing motor work, suspension, etc.
Have had my 2005 m6 since Feb and when I get home from overseas would like to have some work done. West Houston preferred. Thanks.
Like the forum, lots and lots of valuable information here.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

GForce is in Pearland on FM2351 just to the West of 518. They are LSx specialists. Mike has tuned my car several times, and I've been happy with the result. They've also done full suspension bushing and craddle allinements on GTOs. give them a shot if they are not to far for ya


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll definitely look them up, thanks.


----------

